
The 3 Most Absurdly Outdated Internet Laws | Mother Jones - ghosh
http://www.motherjones.com/politics/2013/07/3-most-outdated-tech-laws
======
mrmekon

      > internet activist Aaron Swartz, who was threatened with 35 years in
      > prison under the CFAA for allegedly stealing mass amounts of
      > academic articles
    

Using the word "stealing" at this point is not only wrong, but destroys the
very point he was trying to make...

~~~
barylen
What was wrong with the word "stealing" in this context?

~~~
RyanMcGreal
Copying != stealing. If I steal something from you, you don't have it any
more. If I copy something you have, we both have a copy.

~~~
mathgorges
Also, even if one were to accept copying as stealing, it wouldn't work in this
context since Aaron Swartz had legitimate access to JSTOR through Harvard.

------
JoshTv
I don't think those are absurd laws. It will actually protect people from all
negativity on the online world.

~~~
chmike
By "people" you mean US citizen. Non US citizen are not subject to any
legitimate legal protection. We are considered like animals or even less.

